# MMA: All Nut-shot Edition... YOU NEED TO SEE THIS lol



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Kenny Florian and JZ Calvalcante. Too ******* funny....


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

That was genius! Where the hell did it come from! The vascectomizer! Hahaha. Loved the speed balls too! . Ken-Flo is one funny bastard! Who knew? :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Honestly, this was WAY funnier then I expected it to be haha.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Thats what I thought Inter. Humour about genitals isn't always that funny to people over 20. Also, when someone says, you have to watch this, its so funny, I usually find it not so funny. I'd rep ya again but I must do some spreading!


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

Where is Kongo?^^


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

"No buttshots!"

hahah, I laugh everytime.

EDIT: I had to make this...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Hilarious. Here is more about the preparation for these kind of fights:











:thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha those people have balls.... Pun intended lol


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Bump !


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Bump !


Yeah a lot more people need to see this!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> :thumb02:


Damn..


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

hahahaha, I never liked Kenny before but this for sure made me like him more. JZ is great as well.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

kongo would be champ...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

The Pee-Pee Elbow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

that was some funny shit.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

bump lol


----------

